# my ghost mantis setup



## snowflake (May 8, 2011)

i just got a exo terra 8x8x8 nano terrarium

here are some pics








leave some feedback


----------



## kamakiri (May 8, 2011)

Looks great to me! Please post updates about how this setup is working!  

I have a 12x12 that I originally bought for ghosts, but am currently using it for a _desiccata_ and possibly a colony or group setup.

I'd like to hear how the nano size works for you.


----------



## snowflake (May 8, 2011)

they are doing great together no fights between the the two im getting a fogger it should get here next week ill make a diy on how to get it setup like a repti fogger but better


----------



## snowflake (Jun 29, 2011)

dont leave fogger on will kill your mantis it will sufficat them 5 10 and even 20 mins is fine but do not keep for more than that  i lost my L5 female because i forgot it was on


----------

